# When to Retire



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I really don't know the answer to this question but my opinion is that if she can still do it, continue to do it with her. 
The biggest drawback to having a GR is that their time here on this earth is too short. Make the best of the time that you have with her. You won't regret it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's my "non-answer", you retire when you reach your goals, or when either you or the dog no longer enjoy it. 
As long as you are both still enjoying it, as goldhaven said, enjoy the time together with her. It's so very, very short. You wake up one day and they are seniors.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I completely agree with the others... you do it as long as you and Maddie are having fun! My recent scare with Jersey really hit home in reminding me that the time we have with these guys is so precious... and so limited. 

One other thought: In all the time I've known you through this forum, you've proven to be incredibly ambitious and driven. The only drawback to that is that you sometimes seem to jump too many steps ahead (I couldn't think of a better way of wording that... so please bear with me while I explain further). Go home this summer. Enjoy your time with Maddie and get as far as you can toward all of your goals. Don't get too caught up in whether this is your last summer to compete with her... don't spend your time worried about what you're going to be doing more than a year from now. Just enjoy it and then when the time comes you'll know what to do next. Good luck!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I retired Danny the day went running out of the agility ring at class and refused to go back out there. 

Retirement meant that I still trained him a few times a week - because he loved obedience training and it kept his mind sharp. 

Right through the time Jacks came home (years after Danny retired), Danny still would compete for heel and front position and was happiest training with me. So retirement is not the end of your relationship with your dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The shortest answer I can give is 'when you & your dog stop enjoying it - or when you or your dog are no longer capable of doing it safely'.

I have retired dogs that while the spirit is willing, the body is no longer able, I have also retired dogs because they just did not like showing - As Megora mentioned, training all of my dogs is still a regular thing, just some are no longer shown. My dogs all love training and it is an important part of our relationship, but if they don't like being shown or stress under the judges' eye, why stress them out?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree with the others about until one of you no longer enjoys it or health prevents it.

But I will add that if you come upon a different amazing summer opportunity, I think you should take it. you'll be out in the "real world" soon enough, do take opportunities while you easily can.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you for all of your wonderful suggestions and advice. 

The only thing that I could see her happening is competing when she is 10 and then I go off and find an internship opportunity or apprentice with a handler. 

I know we can obtain our titles that I mentioned earlier and Utility would be so much fun, but with me being gone a lot for school, I just don't see Utility happening.


----------

